# Who Races Their Orca?



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Does anyone here actually use their Orca 07/08 to do races. Many people talk about testing the bike and training but never do I hear how it performs in a crit. I own a 05 Orca and have raced it and find it very noodle like when I sprint and prefer a stiffer frame. Now I am looking at getting a new bike and would like to use it for all races but not so much n crits as I have a System-6 for that. So I'm more curious who has raced their Orca and what did it compare like to your previous or other race rig.
Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I raced my 07 Orca last year, mostly road, stage races with crits. It is an outstanding race bike. Unfortunately, mine was stolen in December so I'm forced to 'settle' for racing on a 08 Pinarello Prince until my 09 Orca arrives. Could be here tomorrow! When it does arrive it will be my primary race bike.
Btw, I also raced on a 04 Orca & a 06 Orca prior to upgrading to the improved 07.
I thought those were great race frames too, but I noticed imediatly the improvement when I got the 07. It is a much stiffer platform. Can't wait to see the improvements on my 09!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

your bike will not be here tomorrow. not if I have anything to do with it.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I read your post on your stolen Orca and I am sorry to hear. That sucks no matter what was stolen from you but good luck may come your way from this I'm sure. I like the new Orca but it doesn't strike me as a full race rig but a very futuristic looking bike, very modern and different but not aggressive looking like many others. Don't get me wrong I think it is a great bike and would love to own one and maybe will but not sure and I say not sure because I have yet to ride the new one. This weekend I will test ride the 08 and if I like the way it rides I will shoot for the 09. Thanks.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Kabooby said:


> I read your post on your stolen Orca and I am sorry to hear. That sucks no matter what was stolen from you but good luck may come your way from this I'm sure. I like the new Orca but it doesn't strike me as a full race rig but a very futuristic looking bike, very modern and different but not aggressive looking like many others. Don't get me wrong I think it is a great bike and would love to own one and maybe will but not sure and I say not sure because I have yet to ride the new one. This weekend I will test ride the 08 and if I like the way it rides I will shoot for the 09. Thanks.


Welcome to the 21st century!
Don't take the word of an old broken down ex-pro, here's a testimonial for you. Pictures worth a thousand words. These are pix I took at La Vuelta a Espana (tour of Spain) last Sept. Good enough for Euskatel Euskadi = good enough for me.
Notice that they were racing on 09 spec prototypes back in Sept 07!


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

rhauft said:


> Notice that they were racing on 09 spec prototypes back in Sept 07!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

DSE said:


> Great photos! How can you tell they are the 09 protypes - because of the blackened "O" logo on the front headtube? It looks like it is painted black as opposed to being made of carbon, but maybe the 09 is painted black too.


Meet Felix, director of quality control for Orbea, Malabia Spain. (My Source)
The new head tube 'O' cable guide is made of carbon. They also had the new lighter rear dropouts. They did not have the magnesium seat tube collar.
I've had the privilege of touring the Orbea factory three times now. It is a state of the art manufacturing facility that is empoyee owned. With some gentle arm twisting, Felix was very enlightning about Orbea's future.
























These were all paint rejects.


----------

